# Octagon metal roof questions



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Working on the roof of my deer blind. The roof is octagon and getting ready to put cap on the seems or try and seal them up. I didn't want to go with roof cap for the size and price. I tried using a price of corner steel and bend it in place but it looks out of place and a lot of fitting. I have seen pictures of octagon roofs with a little piece of trim cap. Anyone know what it's called or where to buy it? Also open to any other ideas at this point. Thank You in advance!


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Buy a roll of aluminum roof flashing. Comes in different widths and colors. Easy to bend and not too pricey.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't mix metal types, if it is steel use steel.

The place you bought the metal from should have the cap piece.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

How about cutting some of the flat area of a sheet of the same roofing you used on the blind. You can actually score the roofing a number of times with a sharp Stanley knife and flex it to get it to break. You will get some rusting along the edges as it will be raw steel but will be neater than if you use a saw.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Talked to a few people today about it going to tar the joints and then take corner cap and bend it almost flat and attach it. Thank You again for the comments.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't use flashing cement use a decent caulk solar seal or something similar.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 8, 2010)

Curious why not mix metal ? I have a very small steel roof project and thought about adding a length of alum bent along the ridge under the mfg steel ridge cap as added protection from wind driven rain. I do have the foam inserts to fit the ribs also.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nighthawk said:


> Curious why not mix metal ? I have a very small steel roof project and thought about adding a length of alum bent along the ridge under the mfg steel ridge cap as added protection from wind driven rain. I do have the foam inserts to fit the ribs also.


Disimilar metals corrode.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Waif said:


> Disimilar metals corrode.


Not in the lifetime of a deer blind.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

HemlockNailer said:


> Not in the lifetime of a deer blind.


If I tried it it , with my luck it would corrode fast!

Plan to have a perm blind next year . Would like it to last a couple decades without roof attention.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Want to get 45 years out of it. I figure build it right and never touch it again.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Hear fishy fishy said:


> Want to get 45 years out of it. I figure build it right and never touch it again.


Tell that to the squirrels,mice, chipmunks and porkies. You will likely get less than ten years.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Hemlock You forgot ants. I keep some ant poison in my tower all of the time.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm thinkin diff metals may react between 40 and forever years. shrug ??.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

HemlockNailer said:


> Tell that to the squirrels,mice, chipmunks and porkies. You will likely get less than ten years.



I have wrapped the bottom in aluminum and have it going up under the siding. I am going to seal the siding with quad caulk. I will not have any plywood or treated lumber exposed to the out side. Siding will be sealed with caulk. My understanding is to keep all the insects out and prevent the wood peckers from hammering into it. My concern is the door at this point to keep the mice out but think I will be able to seal it up. I also hope the bears leave it alone. Know a guy who has build several and got lots of pointers from him.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Sounds like you are trying to cover all the bases. Good luck to you my friend, I wish you the best. Hope you have many great hunts in your blind.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Woodland creatures will gnaw through aluminum.


----------

